# [Verschenke] PC-Games (Hardware) Ausgaben der letzten Jahre samt DVDs



## Ma-an (9. Januar 2009)

Huhu,
ich habe mir die letzten Jahre mehr oder weniger reglmäßig die Ausgaben der PC-Games und PC-Games-Hardware besorgt.
Da der Haufen mit den alten Heften zunehmend nervige Ausnmaße annimt würde ich die Hefte samt DVDs verschenken.
Im Einzelnen handelt es sich um die Ausgaben:

PC-Games:
6/04
2/05
7/05-10/06 durchgehend
11/06-12/07 durchgehend als Extended Ausgabe
8/08
2/09 Extended

PC-Games Hardware:
1/06
2x 3/06 (einmal als DVD-Ausgabe, einmal als Magazin)
4/06 - 12/06 durchgehend
1/07 Extended
2/07 - 3/08 durchegehend
5/08 - 10/08 durchgehend

Die Hefte sind allesamt in einem ordentlichen Zustand.
Wie gesagt, es sind überall noch die DVDs dabei, auf denen sehr viele Vollversionen vorhanden sind.

Die Hefte können kostenlos in der Nähe von Frankfurt/Main abgeholt werden oder ich verschicke sie gegen Bezahlung der Versandkosten (sind recht schwer, würde ich bei Bedarf ausrechnen, kommen aber sicherlich einige € zusammen).


----------



## Ma-an (11. Januar 2009)

Push
Hat keiner Interesse? Fände es schade, die Dinger zum Alpapiercontainer zu bringen, wenn ich überlege, wie viel Geld ich da mal investiert habe


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (11. Januar 2009)

Ma-an am 11.01.2009 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Push
> Hat keiner Interesse? Fände es schade, die Dinger zum Alpapiercontainer zu bringen, wenn ich überlege, wie viel Geld ich da mal investiert habe




Was kostet das den an Versand ???


----------



## Ma-an (11. Januar 2009)

Die Dinger sind leichter als ich dachte.
Per DHL würde es als Paket 13,90€ nach Deutschland kosten.
Nach AT/CH wirds sehr viel teurer, da für Pakete ins Ausland das Maximalgewicht zu niedrig ist und ich das Ganze deshalb auf 2 Pakete aufteilen müsste, Würde so bei ca. 45€ liegen ...


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (12. Januar 2009)

Ma-an am 11.01.2009 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dinger sind leichter als ich dachte.
> Per DHL würde es als Paket 13,90€ nach Deutschland kosten.
> Nach AT/CH wirds sehr viel teurer, da für Pakete ins Ausland das Maximalgewicht zu niedrig ist und ich das Ganze deshalb auf 2 Pakete aufteilen müsste, Würde so bei ca. 45€ liegen ...




ok also 13.90 € für alle zusammen ??? wennn ja dann geht es klar dann brauch ich mal diene Kontodaten kannst du auch per PM schicken


----------



## Ma-an (12. Januar 2009)

Gabbagadnalf am 12.01.2009 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ma-an am 11.01.2009 20:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast Post


----------



## Ma-an (21. Januar 2009)

Da Gabbagadnalf vom "Kauf" zurückgetreten ist, sind die Hefte/DVDs wieder zu haben.
Geändert hat sich nichts:
-13,90€ Versandkosten oder Abholung in der Nähe von Frankfurt


----------



## Ma-an (23. Januar 2009)

Ach verdammt, mir geht der Karton langsam auf die Nerven.

Wer mir als erstes eine PM schickt, bekommt die Hefte kostenlos zugeschickt (und damit meine ich auch kostenlos - keine Versandkosten und nix ...)

Edit: Ist weg.
-Close-


----------

